# 2 wlan router verbinden



## sipoh (6. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich sitze gerade vor meinem Problem:

Ich habe eine WLAN-Router von O2, der funktioniert und mich ins Internet bringt. 300 Meter weiter steht meine Garage, in der ich ebenfalls DSL haben will. Prima, dachte ich. Ich habe ja noch einen ACER-Router (WLAN). Jetzt ist die Frage: Wie kann ich in der Garage über ACER, im Haus über O2-Router surfen?

Was ich schon mal weiß:
Die IP von O2 ist 192.168.1.1
die vom ACER ist 192.168.1.254

Was muss ich also am ACER-Router einstellen, dass dieser auf den O2-Router zugreift und eine Verbindung zum Internet aufbaut?


----------



## Navy (6. August 2008)

Beide Router müssen WDS unterstützen (es ginge auch ohne, aber nicht in diesem Preissegment) und Du musst die Repeater-funktion aktivieren.

Ob und wie kann mir meine Glaskugel nicht sagen, da die Angabe der IPv4-Adressen nicht ausreichend ist, um die Geräte identifizieren zu können.


----------



## sipoh (6. August 2008)

Welche Informationen benötigst du?


----------



## Navy (6. August 2008)

Alle Angaben über die Geräte die Du hast.


----------



## sipoh (6. August 2008)

Also:

das ist der o2-router:
http://www.dslweb.de/dsl-hardware-72-O2-DSL-Surf---Phone-Router.htm

und der acer-router:
wlan-gw300

und dann jeweils ein Haufen IPs, Adressen, DHCP, ich bin echt etwas überfragt, was ich dir an infos geben soll.


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. August 2008)

Kann der Router von O2 wirklich nur WEP? Wenn dem so ist sollte man sich mal an O2 wenden da mit WEP 'geschützte' Netzwerke meines Wissens rechtlich gesehen eben nicht als wirkungsvoll geschützt gelten. Dass heißt wenn jemand in dein Wlan eindringt hast du keinen wirklichen Rechtsanspruch und machst dich Möglicherweise noch der Mittäterschaft schuldig. Da WEP sich im Gegensatz zu WPA innerhalb weniger Minuten 'knacken' lässt.

Und grade das Preissegment spricht dagegen ein WDS zu nutzen da dieses wohl auch nur WEP können wird. Ich würde lieber einen der Router als Client zum anderen verbinden lassen.


----------



## Navy (7. August 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Kann der Router von O2 wirklich nur WEP? Wenn dem so ist sollte man sich mal an O2 wenden da mit WEP 'geschützte' Netzwerke meines Wissens rechtlich gesehen eben nicht als wirkungsvoll geschützt gelten. Dass heißt wenn jemand in dein Wlan eindringt hast du keinen wirklichen Rechtsanspruch und machst dich Möglicherweise noch der Mittäterschaft schuldig. Da WEP sich im Gegensatz zu WPA innerhalb weniger Minuten 'knacken' lässt.



Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Zwar ist WEP in sehr kurzer Zeit entschlüsselbar, jedoch macht sich jemand der das tut strafbar. Der Verantwortliche des Netzwerkes ist für das Handeln Dritter nach technischer Absicherung dessen nicht haftbar.

Es ist sogar so, dass selbst die nichterlaubte Nutzung eines ungesicherten WLANes gegen das TKG verstößt. http://web2.justiz.hessen.de/migrat...491dc84480d45962c12574810037c35a?OpenDocument

Das Nutzen von Verschlüsselungen dient also (IMO - IANAL) dem reinen Selbstschutz, jedoch ist für Schadensersatzansprüche im professionellen Bereich eine Absicherung Pflicht.



> Und grade das Preissegment spricht dagegen ein WDS zu nutzen da dieses wohl auch nur WEP können wird. Ich würde lieber einen der Router als Client zum anderen verbinden lassen.



Was diese Router auch nicht können werden. Zudem ist WDS der meisten (aktuellen) Router meistens nur in Verbindung mit WPA nutzbar.


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. August 2008)

navy hat gesagt.:


> Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Zwar ist WEP in sehr kurzer Zeit entschlüsselbar, jedoch macht sich jemand der das tut strafbar. Der Verantwortliche des Netzwerkes ist für das Handeln Dritter nach technischer Absicherung dessen nicht haftbar.



Ich verweise hierbei auf folgenden Artikel von Golem: Ungeschütztes WLAN kann teuer werden

Darin wird im letzten Absatz darauf hingewiesen, dass WEP laut des Urteils nicht als ausreichender Schutz zu werten ist. Wie sinnvoll dieses Urteil etc. möchte ich hier nicht diskutieren aber es kann von anderen Gerichten als Referenz in ähnlichen Fällen genutzt werden.


----------



## Navy (7. August 2008)

IBTD

Bitte ließ den obrigen Link von mir und auch diesen hier.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Gericht-Keine-Haftung-fuer-offenes-WLAN--/meldung/110632

Vor allem ließ auch den letzt Absatz Deines Links, dort steht explizit, dass WEP ausreichen würde -- wenn es nicht andere Urteile geben würde.


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. August 2008)

Du hast Recht. Das Urteil des OLG war mir nicht bekannt wodurch meine Ausführungen nichtig gemacht werden.


----------



## sipoh (8. August 2008)

Also der O2-Router kann WEP, WPA PSX, WPA2 PSX

Was soll ich also nun anbetracht eurer thematisch irrelevanten Diskussion nehmen? 

Um zum Ursprung meines Themas zu kommen: Was kann ich also tun, um mit den mir  zur Verfügung stehenden technischen Mitteln, das WLAN-Netz inhouse mit dem 2ten, sicherlich billigen, WLAN-Router von ACER zu erweitern?


----------



## Navy (8. August 2008)

Die WPA2-Verschlüsselung ist die sicherste Variante, nicht aber die schnellste.

Guck nach ob einer der beiden Router als WLAN-Bridge dienten kann. Wenn nicht: das Ziehen eines Kabels würde sich anbieten, sofern Deine Geräte sich als reine Switche missbrauchen lassen bzw Du direkt auf den anderen routen kannst. Bei einem der beiden Router sollte DHCP ausgestellt werden.


----------



## sipoh (8. August 2008)

Ich habe noch mal nachgeschaut. Beide Router bringen die Funktion Bridge mit, beide haben sowas wie Port-Forwarding.

Am O2-Router (direkte Verbindung mit Dose (DSL)) gibt es einmal Routing und Bridge.
Momentan ist Routing aktiv, mit der Verschlüsselung PPPoE inkl. Benutzername und PW uns 2 DNS-Adressen.

Diese Daten habe ich versucht, im Acer-Router einzugeben. DHCP habe ich dort ausgeschaltet. Hat haber nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Navy (8. August 2008)

Den O2-Router nutzt Du einfach als AP, auf dem GW300 aktivierst Du Bridging, trägst dort die MAC-ID des O2-Routers sowei den Kanal des WLANs ein. Das wars einklich schon.


----------



## sipoh (8. August 2008)

Was ist AP? Ich probiere das mal aus.

Übrigens habe ich gesehen, dass der ACER-Router WDS unterstützt. Hat das irgendwas zu bedeuten?


----------

